# Planning ahead! what shows are you planning on?



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

What shows are people hoping to attend over the next year?

for me: Cornish Rex Club show April 10 2010
Humberside/Lincoln June/July? 2010 (date not yet released)
Yorkshire Cat Club show October 2010
Supreme (I hope!) November 2010


Nowt like planning ahead, eh? 

Unfortunately there aren't many shows I can get to, living in the NE Midlands is not great for showing... But this means the boys can get to work on earning some titles, and a show in Oct means they should be better prepared for next years Supreme (the gap April-Nov was a bit big this year)

Anyone else know yet what they hope to attend?


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Lincoln/Humberside is July 10th



IndysMamma said:


> What shows are people hoping to attend over the next year?
> 
> for me: Cornish Rex Club show April 10 2010
> Humberside/Lincoln June/July? 2010 (date not yet released)
> ...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam planning on the shorthaired cat society in jan, Shropshire and cov and leics feb, Lancashire In march I think then hopefully the Manchester and midland counties in may, I'll have a rest then untill the wyvern in sept. Then nov cp British and supreme. 
Phew, iam knackered just thinking about it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

all depends on judges. though am booked into the stonleigh shows


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmmm. It depends on judges though both cats are not limited on judges yet as both are starting afresh in their opens (one is starting for PCs in 2010 & the other is trying for grands). Though, depending on location & fees, I would probably attend at least four of these:

06.02.2010	Shropshire Cat Club
27.02.2010	Coventry & Leicester Cat Club
27.03.2010	Preston & Blackpool Cat Club
17.04.2010 Northern Birman Cat Club
01.05.2010	Manchester & District Cat Club

I don't know the exact dates of these but I would realistically consider these later in the year:

Merseyside Cat Club
Gwynedd Cat Club
Chester & North Wales Cat Club
North West Cat Club
with EITHER Cheshire Area Cat Club or the Supreme.

I really liked the Cheshire but it probably clashes again. Did not like the Chester so may give that a miss if the judges & fees aren't perfect.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

am waiting on schedules coming out but will be chasing a grand title for Schmooey, champion title with Softee, premier title with Moosh and somewhere in that I hope to get the infamous Mister F back out on the show circuit - oh yeah and complete the first stage of the stewarding scheme - phew knackered like Jen said just thinking of it :frown2:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I will be doing my usual ones plus the odd extra one as want to get Tiff to Ch before neutering, have Murphy now after his third PCthen on to Grand, Jack after his first Imperial, Josh after his third MC, Raffles after Grand and Dream after more Imperials, phew!

So, 2 shows in each of January, February, March, may just do a TICA one in April, 2 possibly in May and June, 1 in July, possibly 2 in August, September, 1 in October, the Supreme again this time next year then a joint breed show next December as they will then be catering for Selkirks!!

Carol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Forward planning eh! Well so far Im entered in a two day show in May. A show in June and debating a show late June in the Alps Then nothing till September There are just not enough shows here next year, or ones within a reasonable travelling distance for me and the cats. I don't show in the summer as its dangerous travelling in temps that can reach 30 degrees and higher!

Good luck to all of you for 2010's show calendar,Looking forward to all the show brags

Izzie


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> I will be doing my usual ones plus the odd extra one as want to get Tiff to Ch before neutering, have Murphy now after his third PCthen on to Grand, Jack after his first Imperial, Josh after his third MC, Raffles after Grand and Dream after more Imperials, phew!
> 
> So, 2 shows in each of January, February, March, may just do a TICA one in April, 2 possibly in May and June, 1 in July, possibly 2 in August, September, 1 in October, the Supreme again this time next year then a joint breed show next December as they will then be catering for Selkirks!!
> 
> Carol


Um you have forgotten the first Selkirk club show in November!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

23.1.2010 Notts and Derby - I hope to get to with Jazz if i can get a lift with anyone lol Hint hint

06.02.2010 Shropshire Cat Club - Mona and Jazz
27.02.2010 Coventry & Leicester Cat Club - Mona and Jazz
27.03.2010 Preston & Blackpool Cat Club - Mona and Jazz
01.05.2010 Manchester & District Cat Club- Mona and Jazz

Hoping Jazz is made up before April as then she will go out to stud.

Look forward to meeting up with you Jen at these shows


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> am waiting on schedules coming out but will be chasing a grand title for Schmooey, champion title with Softee, premier title with Moosh and somewhere in that I hope to get the infamous Mister F back out on the show circuit - oh yeah and complete the first stage of the stewarding scheme - phew knackered like Jen said just thinking of it :frown2:


:thumbup1: sounds like you have it all planned.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> I will be doing my usual ones plus the odd extra one as want to get Tiff to Ch before neutering, have Murphy now after his third PCthen on to Grand, Jack after his first Imperial, Josh after his third MC, Raffles after Grand and Dream after more Imperials, phew!
> 
> So, 2 shows in each of January, February, March, may just do a TICA one in April, 2 possibly in May and June, 1 in July, possibly 2 in August, September, 1 in October, the Supreme again this time next year then a joint breed show next December as they will then be catering for Selkirks!!
> 
> Carol


you're gonna be busy!!! :shocked:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I need 1 MC for my Ped Pet. Um, try and make my red boy a prem unless he gets too upset in the car, we shall see! and my Rafa needs 2 more Grands although I can't seem them coming easy at all. I will still probably need 2 more this time next year :shocked: :frown2:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> :thumbup1: sounds like you have it all planned.


I wouldn't go that far Vix - it changes every time a new schedule comes out ....

somewhere in there I need to raise my first litter of kittens  Thankfully I only need a few table work certs and a couple of stewarding ones and the first stage is done :thumbup1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I wouldn't go that far Vix - it changes every time a new schedule comes out ....
> 
> somewhere in there I need to raise my first litter of kittens  Thankfully I only need a few table work certs and a couple of stewarding ones and the first stage is done :thumbup1:


yeah same here. i plan who i'm gonna take where, the schedule comes out and i have to change my plans :mad2: so i've given up planning.

litter of kittens :thumbup1: coooooool.. how exciting!!!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Soupie said:


> Um you have forgotten the first Selkirk club show in November!


Ooh, where's that going to be? Fingers crossed not too far from West London? Would like to visit that one...

I'm considering the shorthaired cat society (although I need to make up my mind sharpish!!) Also looking at the Southern Counties Cat Club and the Croydon Cat Club. Beyond that I really don't have a clue what the plan will be. It depends on Cleo's mood!

You lot all seem so organised...


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Dozymoo said:


> Ooh, where's that going to be? Fingers crossed not too far from West London? Would like to visit that one...
> 
> I'm considering the shorthaired cat society (although I need to make up my mind sharpish!!) Also looking at the Southern Counties Cat Club and the Croydon Cat Club. Beyond that I really don't have a clue what the plan will be. It depends on Cleo's mood!
> 
> You lot all seem so organised...


Milton Keynes 6th NOvember 2010 :thumbup1:

I might be at the Croydon - depending on judges of course!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Soupie said:


> Um you have forgotten the first Selkirk club show in November!


Um yes I had, just hoping it is (a) not clashing with the Supreme (though doubt it will LOL) and (b) within reach for me without an overnight stay as will not be able to afford 2 in a month, PLEASE don't tell me it is Milton Keynes :-(


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I wouldn't go that far Vix - it changes every time a new schedule comes out ....
> 
> somewhere in there I need to raise my first litter of kittens  Thankfully I only need a few table work certs and a couple of stewarding ones and the first stage is done :thumbup1:


Ohhh, kittens, how exciting:thumbup1:

Will they be long or shorthaired?:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> 23.1.2010 Notts and Derby - I hope to get to with Jazz if i can get a lift with anyone lol Hint hint
> 
> 06.02.2010 Shropshire Cat Club - Mona and Jazz
> 27.02.2010 Coventry & Leicester Cat Club - Mona and Jazz
> ...


Hi Alan, I still might do the notts and derby yet, not made my mind up.

The manchester is one of my faves, right next to the Trafford centre:thumbup1:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> The manchester is one of my faves, right next to the Trafford centre:thumbup1:


Snap. Five minutes in the car. Can come home if I want.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ohhh, kittens, how exciting:thumbup1:
> 
> Will they be long or shorthaired?:


They will be a mix of both Jen - change of plan and using Mister F's dad for first litter all being well so if you are tempted :thumbup1: Black smokes, tortie smokes and red smokes ...



carolmanycats said:


> Um yes I had, just hoping it is (a) not clashing with the Supreme (though doubt it will LOL) and (b) within reach for me without an overnight stay as will not be able to afford 2 in a month, PLEASE don't tell me it is Milton Keynes :-(


Well it won't clash with the Supreme - the RCC never does always two weeks before! We are sharing with the RCC - 6th November 2010 at Milton Keynes


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Will really have to think this one through as MK is over 3 hours for us so really would need an overnight stay and doing 2 in the space of 3 weeks will cost plus will depend on getting an extra day off work to travel down, ... Also have a long standing policy of not showing a cat who is going to the Supreme 2 weeks before as well, especially on a long haul trip so would severly limit who I could take, oh bum


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> They will be a mix of both Jen - change of plan and using Mister F's dad for first litter all being well so if you are tempted :thumbup1: Black smokes, tortie smokes and red smokes ...


Very tempted Keep me posted on how you get on:thumbup1:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Will really have to think this one through as MK is over 3 hours for us so really would need an overnight stay and doing 2 in the space of 3 weeks will cost plus will depend on getting an extra day off work to travel down, ... Also have a long standing policy of not showing a cat who is going to the Supreme 2 weeks before as well, especially on a long haul trip so would severly limit who I could take, oh bum


we'll hopefully have some HP classes so you could split - take some supreme and some our show! Perhaps cats who have got their title but missed the deadline for next class at Supreme as of course we won't be able to award certs?

Jen - will do


----------

